
Elevated inflammatory status because of aging or because of inactivity? - oska
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6345337/
======
johnnylambada
tldr: elevated inflammation in the body has many negative effects. As we age,
inflammation seems to increase but this can be reduced by continuing to be
active.

